# New Tapered Tubes Are Out



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

It appears that Dankung has the new tapered tubes tubes out. They are a 25*50 to 20*62 taper and 20.5 cm long, ( 8.1" ). At a cost of $2.70 for 4 bands and free shipping I'm going to give them a try.

It states, " this tapered tubing is for fixed attaching slingshots only ". Does this mean that is is solid tubing ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A few less in stock now.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> A few less in stock now.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


.
.
tubing poacher ! ! !


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

free shipping??? how? they always make me pay


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

pop shot said:


> free shipping??? how? they always make me pay


I sent them an email and they confirmed free shipping . All I know is that I order 5 deals ( 20 bands ), payed with PayPal and it only cost me $13.50. When I ordered them there were 90 sets, I just checked their site and now there is only 85 so it's up to date.


----------

